#  Chat Ecke >   Der heiße Stuhl - Diese Woche mit Falke aka. Obelix >

## StarBuG

Hallo 
Auf Wunsch von Falke dreht sich der heiße Stuhl diese Woche um Ihn. 
Aufgrund der Vorgeschichte möchte ich allerdings darauf hinweisen, dass diese Diskussion hier bitte relativ sachlich geführt werden sollte. 
Ich möchte nicht, dass es hier wieder zum Streit kommt.
Sollte dies der Fall sein, werde ich diese Runde vorzeitig beenden. 
So und nun schießt mal los mit euren Fragen an Falke, aka. Obelix 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Falke

@StarBug 
Danke Michael das Du mir Obelix 1962, Thor, Klosterbruder (die ich mal war) und dem bleibendem Falke die Chance gibst hier rede und Antwort zu stehen. 
Also dann ich erwarte Eure Fragen und werde sie beantworten
Euer Uwe

----------


## Frosch

Hi Falke,  
Deine Lieblingsfarbe? 
Dein Lieblingstier? 
Was ißt Du am liebsten? 
Bier oder Wein? 
Urlaub: Meer und Strand oder lieber Berge und wandern?

----------


## Falke

Meine Lieblingsfarbe: Rot
Mein Lieblingstier: Katzen
Lieblingsessen: Rinderfilet in Souße Madeira und viel grünem Pfeffer
Ich bevorzuge Rotwein
Ich bevorzug eigentlich keins von beiden wichtig ist mir dabei die erholsame Ruhe

----------


## Frosch

Lieblingslied zur Zeit? 
Sommer oder Winter? 
Rotwein: trocken oder lieblich?  
Raucher oder Nichtraucher? 
Schuhgrösse? 
Wohnst Du schon immer in der Nähe von Stuttgart?

----------


## urologiker

Ist Forensucht heilbar?  :Grin:

----------


## Falke

Ja wenn Du zum entsprechend ausgebildeten Psychologen gehst gibt es Wege Dich von der Sucht zu befreien

----------


## lucy230279

ich stell mal die frage aller fragen.keiner traut sich, aber alle wollen es wissen:
was läuft da zwischen dir und brava?
ihr habt ja ganz schön heftig miteinander geflirtet.   Anm.Dass ich die frage stellen darf, habe ich vorher mit falke abgesprochen!

----------


## Falke

@Lucy 
Zwischen Brava und mir läuft wirklich was !
Wir lieben uns, und aus dem "Lustiges Flirten oder so" ist das oder so, das mehr, das sich sich Lieben auch geworden.

----------


## Brava

Zukunftswünsche?
Träume die du hast?
Lieblingsland wo du hin möchtest?

----------


## Falke

Ich wünsche mir für die Zukunft das es in diesem Forum so stettig wie bisher aufwärts geht und ich wieder wie in vergangenen Zeiten mich mehr einbringen kann.
Eine Zukunft in der ich das bekomme was mir gerecht wird. 
Meine Träume möchte ich Zukünftig mit Dir teilen Brava das weist Du am besten und so soll es auch geschehen. 
Mein Lieblingsland:  Norwegen kurz vor Irrland und Schottland
weil in diesen Ländern der Mensch noch Mensch ist

----------


## Brava

Wie kommst du auf die Nicks?

----------


## Falke

Meine Nicks sind ausgwählte Pseudonyme die zu mir passen und dem entsprechenden Seelischen Zustand wiederspiegeln. 
Obelix für Stärke, 
Thor für Wut, 
Klosterbruder für Zurückgezogenheit und 
Falke für Freiheit

----------


## urologiker

Das heisst also: Wenn du und Brava   dürfen wir mit einem neuen alter ego rechnen?

----------


## Falke

Nein der Ego Falke bleibt im Patientenfragen.net für immer

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Turtelfalke! Na dann will ich hier erstmal gratulieren! Hach, das find ich schöön! Jetzt aber doch nochmal: Deine Lieblingsmusik?  :bravo_2_cut:  :heart:

----------


## Falke

Meine Lieblingsmusik: Ich höre alles von Klassik (bevorzugt Smetana, Mozart, Händel, Bach, Vivaldi und Haydn) über POP (Top100) aber auch die Typischen 70er und 80er Bands wie Pink Floyd, Eloy, Jethro Tull, Steppenwolf, Quo, Venom oder Black Sabbath, zudem kommen noch Musikels aller Art (Mein Liebstes ist hier Cats im engl. Orginal) oder Filmmusik.
Zur Zeit jedoch ziehe ich Celtic Rock sehr vor ist zum Teil schön sentimental oder Folkrockig

----------


## Brava

Eine wichtige Frage
oh baby
 	was sehn meine augen
                       was les ich denn hier
                   ich les hier von oben nach unten
                     und du bist schon lange hier
                  du hast so viel schönes geschrieben
                            über uns zwei
                    im momemd fällt mir nichts ein
                       aber eins weiß ich genau
                  wann würst du endlich mein Ehemann sein
                  ich möchte dich so gerne heiraten
                                  baby
                 ich liebe dich überalles auf der welt

----------


## Falke

Dann mach es doch ! 
Ich liebe Dich Uwe  JA

----------


## Brava

Die Frage war mit Ja oder nein zubeantworten
und nicht mit mach doch

----------


## urologiker

> Eine wichtige Frage
> oh baby
>  	was sehn meine augen
>                        was les ich denn hier
>                    ich les hier von oben nach unten
>                      und du bist schon lange hier
>                   du hast so viel schönes geschrieben
>                             über uns zwei
>                     im momemd fällt mir nichts ein
> ...

 Ich steig aus.

----------


## Falke

@urologiker 
was soll das heißen ich steig aus eigentlich ist dieser Stuhl dafür da das Du Fragen stellst

----------


## sun

Hallo ihr zwei! 
Schön für euch!!! Ihr sollt eine schöne Zeit haben und bis ins hohen Alter in einander verliebt sein. Verliebt sein ist eine schöne Sache.  
Aber eine Frage: Mit dem heiraten, ist das Ernst gemeint :Huh?:  Kann man sowas in so kurzer Zeit schon entscheiden?  
Puhhh, also ich würde das nicht, schließlich kennt man den Mensch noch nicht wirklich. 
Dennoch wünsche ich euch eine schöne Zeit

----------


## Frosch

> @urologiker 
> was soll das heißen ich steig aus eigentlich ist dieser Stuhl dafür da das Du Fragen stellst

 Ich warte noch auf Antworten von Seite 1.

----------


## Falke

Wenn Du verliebt bist ist alles möglich und wir zwei sind uns einig was das angeht. 
Wir wissen auch das noch ein paar Hürden bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu meistern sind aber auch die sind nicht mehr fern.

----------


## Frosch

> Wenn Du verliebt bist ist alles möglich und wir zwei sind uns einig was das angeht. 
> Wir wissen auch das noch ein paar Hürden bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu meistern sind aber auch die sind nicht mehr fern.

 Wartet doch erstmal ab, Liebe muß doch wachsen. Ich verstehe Menschen nicht, die beim 1. oder 2. Treffen sagen: "Ich liebe Dich. Wann heiraten wir?" Überstürzt doch nicht alles in der ersten Verliebtheit. Gerade eine Hochzeit ist an sich zwar eine sehr schöne, aber ich denke doch auch ernste Angelegenheit, es geht schließlich um den Bund für's Leben und nicht mal eben um einen Autokauf. 
Seid Ihr denn beide frei und könnt planen? 
Alles Glück der Welt!  :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## Falke

DA magst Du wohl recht haben aber unsere Entscheidung steht !

----------


## Woman

Wollt ihr wirklich diesen Weg gehen?
Was für einen Beruf hast du?
Verrätst du Grösse und Gewicht?
Haarfarbe und Augenfarbe?
Was sind deine Hobbys?
Wenn du einen Wunsch frei hättest welcher wäre das?

----------


## Falke

JA das wollen wir beide ! 
Technischer Kaufmann im Ersatzteilevertrieb für Kraftwerke. 
186 stolze Zentimeter viel zu kurz für die 124,8 Kg 
Dunkelblond (Grau kann ich noch nicht entdecken)
zu meinen Augen: "Schau mir in die Augen Kleine !" 
Grau mit Grünstich 
Hobbys: Brettspiele / Gesellschaftsspiele / alles was Fetz macht / Gedichte schreiben / lesen / Patientenfragen.net usw. 
Mein Wunsch : 1001 Nacht

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Turtelfalke!
Hoffe, bist mir nicht bös, dass ich dich so nenne! 
Mein Wunsch : 1001 Nacht[/quote]
Wie meinst du das, wie muss ich das verstehen??

----------


## Falke

Lese die Geschichten aus 1001 Nacht und Du wirst verstehen was ich meine

----------


## Sammlerin

Ach so! Naja..weiss schon in etwa, worum es geht! :Smiley:  Kannst danach noch das Hohelied der Liebe aus den Briefen Salomons in der Bibel lesen, da gehts gleich weiter mit orientalischer Verführungskunst! Da sage mal einer, die Bibel sei prüde! :c_laugh:  was liest du SONST noch so, für Bücher?

----------


## Woman

Denke mal er fühlt sich wie ein umschwärmter Prinz
eben wie im Märchen

----------


## urologiker

> Denke mal er fühlt sich wie ein umschwärmter Prinz
> eben wie im Märchen

 *lol* Der war gut! :Grin:

----------


## Falke

@sammlerin 
Alle Eco Bücher (verschlingend), Zeitgeschichtliche Romane die im Mittelalter spielen,
adult only Reihe von RORORO Mein Sparbuch (grinz) 
Ach ja und mit der Brüdheit der Bibel *grinz* auch in Ihr wird schon ausführlich über das älteste Gewerbe der Welt berichtet, ist sie nicht eine schöne Schriftensammlung die berührt.

----------


## Falke

@women, 
Das ist zwar etwas schönes, Träumen zu können aber ich bleibe lieber bei der Realität die ist grausam genug

----------


## Falke

@urologiker, 
Ich glaube ich habe Dir da deutlich was vorraus ! 
Nicht viele können auf 18 Jahre Ehe und 4 Kinder zurückblicken, ich glaube da war mal was.

----------


## Woman

Was ist bei dir Real :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?: 
So wie ich das sehe (Prinzchen) bist du weit vom Realen weg!!!!
Wie Christlich bist du?
das du die Bibel zeitierst

----------


## Falke

@women, 
Hierüber antworte ich Dir in einer PN und Du weist warum ich dies tun werde. 
Bibeltreue: ja einem normalen Katholiken entsprechend
Es gibt aber auch andere Weltreligionen die nicht zu verachten sind, wie den Islam, die Mormonen, den Hinduismus und Ihre zugehörenden Untergruppierungen wie auch Lehren.

----------


## Brava

Bin zwar auch Katolisch aber die Bibel zitieren hm nee!
Was ist dir im Leben wichtig?

----------


## Falke

Gesundheit und Zuversicht, 
Liebe und ja gute Freunde / innen 
mit dennen man Pferde stehlen kann
Humor und Witz in jeder Lage zu behalten

----------


## Woman

So wie ich gelesen habe bist du 18 Jahre verheiratet
Und Brava hast du nun auch ,als grosse Liebe stimmts soweit?
Aber warum dann noch andere Frauen die du,Anbaggerst?  Mich doch auch
Wie stehts mit der Treue bei dir ?

----------


## Falke

Zwischen Freundschaft und Liebe gibt es unterschiede die Du liebe Ella nicht gelernt hast in Deinem Leben

----------


## urologiker

> Zwischen Freundschaft und Liebe gibt es unterschiede die Du liebe Ella nicht gelernt hast in Deinem Leben

 Okay, Falke. Du hast einfach allen was voraus. Du bist zu beneiden für deine Einsichten und Fähigkeiten, die andere im Leben nie machen werden. 
Letzte Frage: Wie erklärst du dir, dass du im Leben so übervorteilt worden bist?

----------


## Falke

Wie soll ich diese Frage verstehen urologiker ?

----------


## Woman

Meine Frage hast du aber nicht beantwortet

----------


## Falke

20 Jahre und davon 18 Jahre Ehe sind glaub ich Beweis genug. 
Die hast Du Ella nicht zusammengebracht. 
Wenn Du weiterhin glaubst das ich auf der Basis Deiner derzeitigen Emotionen, Dir auf Fragen Antworte, wo Du die Antworten kennst oder glaubst zu kennen mach das bitte nicht hier im öffentlichen Teil

----------


## Woman

Na das mit der Ehe ist ja ok
Aber der Rest na da hab ich so meine Bedenken  
woher willt du wissen das ich nicht verheiratet bin?
Bist du schon Hellseher? :c_laugh:

----------


## urologiker

Sorry, aber es ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum, dass die Dauer der Ausübung ein Zeichen der Qualifikation ist. Eine schlechte Sache wird schließlich nicht dadurch besser, dass man sie wiederholt oder prolongiert. Wenn dem so wäre, könnten Reife und Alter als synonym gelten - bist du etwa dieser Meinung?

----------


## Woman

Urologiker
Beim Falken sind Träume nur Schäume
Er hat dir nichts vorraus ,glaubs mir

----------


## Falke

Soll Dir jemand anderes, dies Erklären !

----------


## urologiker

> Soll Dir jemand anderes, dies Erklären !

 Hmm, schade. Ich dachte es wär grad Falkes los wochos. Nun ja, muß ich bis Sonntag warten... :Grin:

----------


## Woman

Ja du hast recht Fragen bleiben unbeantwortet

----------


## Falke

@urologiker, 
Gegenfrage wieviele Menschen kennst Du, die sich von ihrem Partner, gerade getrennt haben und seit dem dies bekannt ist scheinbar zum Freiwild gehören?

----------


## Falke

@urologiker 
Bezüglich der los wochos solltest Du wirklich zu dieser amerikanischen Kette gehen, die diese Wochen sogar schützen lies, nicht das Du uns vom Fleisch fällst*grinz*

----------


## Falke

@women, 
bei Dir zweifle ich an das Dir, ein Mensch mehr angeboten hat als ich es bereits tat.
Da Du dieses Angebot jedoch mißbraucht hast und scheinbar Deinen Frust, des nichterreichten an Deinem Rivalen jetzt hier versuchst auszutragen, werde ich Dich jetzt hier öffentlich warnen.
Ich hatte Dich bereits in Beitrag 47 darum gebeten.

----------


## Falke

@urologiker zu 49 
Die angesprochene Qualifikation besteht nicht nur aus einmaligem Erlernen einer Sache, nein auch auf die der dauerhaften Weiterbildung und Forschung. 
Im Alter kommt nicht nur die Reife zur Geltung nein auch die Einsicht

----------


## urologiker

> @urologiker, 
> Gegenfrage wieviele Menschen kennst Du, die sich von ihrem Partner, gerade getrennt haben und seit dem dies bekannt ist scheinbar zum Freiwild gehören?

 Keine. Aber was sagt das? Ich bin seit 1,5 Jahren "Freiwild", verheimliche dies auch nicht. Und trotzdem interessiert sich keine Frau für mich. Warum? Das wirst du mir sicher sagen...  :Grin:

----------


## Falke

@urologiker, 
vielleicht liegt es an Dir ! 
Dein Humor ist eben manchmal recht unverständlich und sollte der Situation entsprechen und nicht unter der Gürtellinie liegen.

----------


## urologiker

So ist es. Aber das hat mir bislang eben nicht geholfen.

----------


## Frosch

> @urologiker, 
> vielleicht liegt es an Dir ! 
> Dein Humor ist eben manchmal recht unverständlich und sollte der Situation entsprechen und nicht unter der Gürtellinie liegen.

 Humor ist aber nicht alles, was eine Frau möchte! 
Groß, blond und Sixpack ist auch Nebensache.  
Mit einem Mann, der nur lachend und Spaß machend durch die Gegend läuft kann ich auch nichts anfangen. Da muß auch Tiefgang sein, ernste Gespräche genauso wie zusammen lachen können. Die Mischung macht es. 
Urologiker, was meinst Du denn selber, warum es nicht klappt zur Zeit eine Frau zu finden?
(Nicht jeder kann so ein Glück haben wie Falke und Brava, wobei ich nicht beurteilen kann und möchte, ob man das Glück nennen soll oder doch eher nur rosarote Brille. Diese verliert sich bekannterweise recht schnell). 
Falke, Einsicht hat man nicht nur im Alter, außerdem zählst Du wohl noch nicht zu den Senioren hier, oder? 
Was meinst Du denn damit, daß im Alter die Reife und die Einsicht kommen? Würdest Du die 18 Ehejahre als verschenkte Jahren ansehen? 4 Kinder zu haben ist heutzutage selten, wie stehst Du denn dazu mit Deiner Reife und Einsicht?

----------


## Brava

Frosch
Stimmt was du schreibst
was habe ich von einem schönen Kochtopf ,wenn leider nichts drin ist.
Aussehen ist nicht wichtig,der Karakter ist wichtiger und vieles mehr

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Falke
Alles weisste dann doch nicht! Ich hab letztens ne Erfahrung gemacht, die Du mal in weiblicher Begleitung versuchen solltest: Danach spricht man nämlich nicht mehr von *Pferden stehlen* sondern vom *Brombeeren sammeln!* 
Diese Mut und Treueprobe ist viel intensiver und aussagekräftiger(auch schmerzhafter) als Pferde stehlen! 
Meine Frage: Welche Filme schaust du gern einmal und welche kannst du immer wieder und wieder sehen?

----------


## Falke

@Frosch, 
Zu meinen Kindern und den Vergangenen Jahren stehe ich ist ja wohl selbstverständlich weil in dieser Zeit ja auch irgendwo in einem Ecklein oder auch intensiv etwas wie eine Beziehung bestanden hat Beziehungsweise besteht,
Die Lebenserfahrung selbst ist es doch die uns unsere Erkenntnis bezüglich des Vergangenen erfahren lies und diesbezüglich Freude wie auch Wehklagen hinterlies

----------


## Falke

@Sammlerin 
Danke für den Tip mit den Brombeeren ich bevorzuge das Pilze suchen (grinz) Du weist ja manche ist man nur einmal ! 
Mein Lieblingsfilm : Im Name der Rose, Das Parfüm, 
Filmreihe: Star Wars I bis VI und Herr der Ringe
Sonst eigentlich wirklich alles KINO IST GEIL !

----------


## Brava

Kennst du die Pilze die du so einsammelst

----------


## Sammlerin

@Brava Schenk ihm möglichst bald ein gutes Pilzbuch, er kocht ja bekanntlich gern! Auf dass euch viele gemeinsame Jahre gegönnt seien!  ansonsten: :scull:  Ich muss jetzt auch kochen für meinen Schatz: es gibt Rösti!!!! Für euch, Falke und Brava: :kiss2_133_cut:   @all Lasst euch sagen, wenn sich 1962-er Jahrgänge etwas in den kopf gesetzt haben, könnt ihr es ihnen nicht ausreden! Je mehr ihr es versucht, desto mehr fühlen sie sich bestätigt, in ihrem Vorhaben! Es sind schliesslich"Endzeit-Hippies!! :peace_2_cut:  :peace_2_cut:

----------


## Brava

Oh guter tip will ja noch eine weile Leben,
bin doch kein Versuchs Kaninchen
Na danke Hippies sind wir keine mehr,ja aber das mit dem in den Kopf gesetzt 
stimmt vollkommen

----------


## Falke

@Brava  
Pilze kenn ich, ja, ich bin im Schwarzwald groß geworden !

----------


## Falke

@Sammlerin 
Es gibt auch Gift-Pilze die man essen kann obwohl sie zu den giftigen gehören.
Aber alles was Ihr selbst sammelt auch wenn Ihr Euch noch so gut auskennt immer noch mal drüberschaun lassen, das Pilzlein welches Ihr nicht kennt bitte nicht essen könnte genau der Falsche nämlich sein !

----------


## Sammlerin

Weiss ich doch Falke, weiss ich!! Ich bewundere meine Mam, die geht wenn sie Zeit hat gerne Pilze sammeln! Sogar meine Kinder kennen die Pilze besser als ich! Die haben gut aufgepasst, bei Oma! Aber das ist ja der heisse Stuhl und kein Pilze-Thread gell! 
Deshalb:öhm...was könnte man dich noch so fragen.....Ich nehm mal an, dass du Katzen hast-ja, vierbeinige, natürlich! Wieviele und wie heisst/heissen sie??

----------


## Falke

Ein streunender und gelegentlich auftauchender Kater ist genug

----------


## Sammlerin

HALLO FALKE,  WELCHE 3 SACHEN WÜRDEST DU AUF EINE EINSAME INSEL MITNEHMEN?? (KEINE PERSONEN, KEIN STROM) :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Falke

Ein Messer, eine Axt und ein Edelstahleimer

----------


## Sammlerin

He?? wofür denn der eimer!!
Du hoffst wohl ein Wildschweinchen erlegen zu können??*grins*

----------


## Falke

@Sammlerin 
Der Eimer ist für das Trinkwasser

----------


## Brava

Messer Axt und Eimer gefährlicher Mann

----------


## Falke

Der Eimer fürs Trinkwasser war scheinbar zu viel für Euch grinz ! 
Den Fragenden hoffe ich die gewünschten Antworten gegeben zu haben dennen die nicht gefragt haben trotzdem eine chöne Zeit weiterhin hier im Forum. 
Es war schön auf dem Stuhl zu sitzen der nächst bitte 
Gruß Euer Uwe

----------


## StarBuG

Dann machen wir das Feuer unter dem Stuhl mal aus  :Zunge raus:  
Micha

----------

